# Pontube for sale



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

NEW Predator by NFO. This is a frameless pontube with oars. It is 8' long and weighs 14 lbs. Made out of Heart Valve material and Kevlar. Asking $800.
madonafly


----------

